# أريد لمحة عن بطارية السيارة الجافة



## دمحا لموش (2 يونيو 2009)

أخي الكريم أبو عزام وكل إخواني أرجو إعطائي لمحة علمية بالتفصيل عن الفرق بين البطارية السائلة والبطارية الجافة في السيارة ومم تتكون


----------

